# Resources > Education Center >  >  Consistent Formatting

## wasup

We should format all of the tutorials so that they look the same when it comes to formatting (using consistent spacing and ways of organizing things, that is).  It will look nicer if we do that.  I'll leave it up to you.

- wasup

----------


## Seeker

Yes, as long as you consult with the author to make sure that in changing the formatting that you have not modified the information he or she is trying to convey.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Yes, as long as you consult with the author to make sure that in changing the formatting that you have not modified the information he or she is trying to convey.*



I know that the Pharmacy tutorial that I authored was changed without my notification.  It was for the better so I did not say anything......But I did feel that it should have at least been brought to my attention.

As far as formatting it would be more clear and uniformed (aspecially to the Newbies) if everything were formatted in a similar fashion.

----------


## wasup

Yes Seeker, thanks for bringing that to my attention (I was going to say that but I kind of forgot).  I say we ask the user about it.  I doubt that they would say no (if they did, we wouldn't get mad at them at all), but it would be a lot nicer to do.

----------


## Kaniaz

Would be nice. About notifying the author, that could be a problem if the author isn't very active...I wouldn't of bothered since it *is* only formatting, and we are kinda taking up a wikipedia-like stance on this (everybody can edit the tutorial), it's a community effort, lalala, but I guess some people do like to know when things like this happen. I like the blue bold title things we have now, like on the Pharamacy tutorial. (i wish we had stylesheets).

----------

